# Black Cherry beer?



## gearjammer (Feb 13, 2016)

Has anyone on here got clone for Mike's hard lemonade in particular the Black Cherry variety.

If anyone has tried it and is willing to share that would be great.  Looking for something with about the same ABV as a beer.

Thanks          Keep on smokin'                   Ed


----------



## kiltedtxn (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey Gearjammer, try making a Cream Ale & adding the Black Cherry puree/whole into the secondary. We had a Blackberry Cream Ale take 1st in our Iron Mash Peoples Choice. My Blackberry Saison took 2nd in PC & 1st overall.

I would use this: http://www.txbrewing.com/vintner-s-harvest-sweet-cherry-puree.html

1 can per 5 gallon batch.


----------



## gearjammer (Feb 24, 2016)

I thank you Sir, I will give it a try.  Thanks again.

     Keep on smokin'                           Ed


----------

